# Mass. Gov. signs municipal health care overhaul



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mass. Gov. signs municipal health care overhaul

BOSTON -- Gov. Deval Patrick has signed a much debated 
municipal health care overhaul giving cities and towns more 
flexibility to make changes to public employee health insurance 
outside of the collective bargaining process.

Read more: *http://www1.whdh.com/news/main/local/#ixzz1S0SASe9N*​


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Biggest union busting slime ball maneuver I've seen. Maybe now unions out there will stop endorsing every democrat for public office and realize that they are not looking out for us.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This guy is such a Duche! Its like Obama's Mini Me


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

ANY Police Officer or Police Union that votes for,or endorses, a democ rat is a misguided idiot. The liberal/democ rats (no difference) are the ones that gutted Quinn, water down proposed tough on crime laws, went after details, etc, etc....democ rats are absolutely NOT on the side of police. They don't walk their talk.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

As a $700 yearly SEIU 509 Member I do not endorse my unions support of Deval or Obama. Why would anyone support someone who wants to fire you or cut your benefits or make your work load worse?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

What a disgrace. Who in there right mind would want to come into this profession in this state these days? I would think this job will not attract some what bright people anymore. The state will get what they deserve in the long run then.


----------

